# Problems with apache since update

## lpx

Hi,

I have upgraded apache because to emerge subversion it was needed. I dont' know if there was any warning to some change. The thing is that now i cant see the site i had. I can only see the apache test site.

I have already looked into /etc/apache/vhosts/default.vhost but everything look fine there. DocumentRoot pointing to /var/www/localhost/htdocs but the result is nothing.... 

I dony know what to do any more.

Help please.

Thx,

Nuno

----------

## erik258

I upgraded apache a few weeks ago, and the upgrade required a few changes in httpd.conf.  therefore I suggest that chances our your apache webserver cannot start.  

Why might it not be able to start, you ask?  I don't know.  However, if you run 

```
#/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

I bet apache will tell you why it cannot start.  Post the results here, and you'll be on our way to fixing the problem no doubt.

----------

## lpx

Hi,

My apache restarts perfectly:

central ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

central ~ #

But the htdocs is not being displeyd correctly:

www.imaginando.net

Nuno

----------

## erik258

Your site looks fine to me.  I can post a screenshot if you wish to see what I see.  

Anyway, it certainly isn't the apache test page I see.  I was even able to use the contact form, although I don't know if it went through.

I was thinking- perhaps you are listening on an external interface but not an internal interface?

----------

